# I did it!



## sillyphaunt (May 5, 2005)

Okay, I bit the bullet and just got the whole shebang. It was about $40 cheaper from B&H. This is what I got:

Polaroid POSX70 
SX-70 / Time-Zero Instant Color Print Film USA 

Kodak KOEL24 
EL 135-24 Elite Chrome 400 Color Slide Film (ISO-400) USA   

Polaroid POBSX70D 
SX-70 Film Base for Daylab II and 35 Plus Slide Printers 


Polaroid POD35P34 
Daylab 35 Plus with 3.25 x 4.25" Base 

That's all I need to do the Sx-70 manipulations right? I got the slide film, so I'll shoot that and get it developed, then use the Time Zero film in the base.. Correct?

I did get the 3x4 base so I can do some lifts and transfers, but I'm going to do the Sx-70 first. What film do I need to buy for that? 

I'm SO excited.. I'll be getting it in the next 4-5 days!!! Yippeee!!

You guys have corrupted me.. I can't look at photograph now without thinking how cool it would look as a polaroid Manipulation!


----------



## sillyphaunt (May 5, 2005)

But UGH, I just called my local film developer and it takes them 10 days to develop color slide film. I can take it to boise (an hour away), and they do it in 2 days.


----------



## terri (May 5, 2005)

Congrats!!    :thumbup:   You're gonna have a blast with the new toys.  

10 days for slide film....?   Guess I'm still spoiled, I have a couple 1-hour E6 processing places around here.   Still a drive across town, but I can drop it off and go grocery shopping or something.   

But who cares?   Slides are the shizzit for Daylab.   Try some slower speed stuff, too, just for fun.   

Yep, you're all set.   Go shoot your slide film and send it off.   Have your SX70 base loaded with Time Zero on the 35+ and get ready for some fun!

Oh, and I believe I already posted a disclaimer: we here at the P-team accept no responsibility for your emptying the bank account, staying up too late doing manips, etc, etc.   :mrgreen:    Other than that, we're behind ya 100%!


----------



## Karalee (May 5, 2005)

I have to admit that I was so jealous when I read your first post that when I saw the second post I kinda did a    to my screen 
Enjoy it, I know your gonna have a blast!


----------

